# Clear Children's Benadryl?



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay, so the Vet told me to get Poppy clear Children's Benadryl ... with no dyes or flavoring/sweeteners added. But, I've checked CVS and Walgreens and all they have is all the flavored stuff.

Does anyone have a recommendation on where to get it?

Thanks bunches! Jules


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I went to the Benedryl* website - according to thier product list they don't have a clear childrens formula. You may have to get a different brand that does the same as the name brand Benedryl*.:huh:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Wallmart used to sell their own brand which was available in a clear solution---try them. It has been sometime since I purchased mine. Good luck.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

They call it Children's Benedryl dye-free. I have some and have had no problem getting it here in NC. Hmm-maybe you could ask your pharmacist.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I have the clear Children's Benedryl for Bailey. It's dye-free, as April said. I got it from Walgreens.


----------



## ally173 (Sep 16, 2010)

it's on their site; children benadryl dye free
Benadryl
also you can get the generic that cvs, target, walgreens or walmart makes; children allergy formula dye free (Diphenhydramine).


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have it also, dye-free and bubble gum flavor. I got mine at Safeway .


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

ally173 said:


> it's on their site; children benadryl dye free
> Benadryl
> also you can get the generic that cvs, target, walgreens or walmart makes; children allergy formula dye free (Diphenhydramine).


Well now I'm confused! When you go to their site it shows the dye free formula, but when you go over to the Product Locator tab it does not list it! Soooo, give them a call at (877) 717-2824 an ask thim. :thumbsup:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I bought mine at Walmart. They also have the generic brand there that is dye-free if you can't find the Benedryl brand name in the formula you want.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks guys ... I hadn't thought about Walmart. For the person that uses the Bubble Gum flavor, it is my understanding that could be risky as well ... as it *may* contains sweeteners, which could harm your baby.

My Vet did mention a generic, so I'll try Walmart.

HUGz! Jules


----------

